# Skyrim mit High Resolution Texture Pack startet nicht mehr



## Christian_1 (9. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

habe das High Resolution Texture Pack, das am Dienstag erschienen ist über Steam runter geladen und installiert. Leider kann ich seit der Installation Skyrim nicht mehr starten. Beim Klick auf "Spielen" im Launcher kommt immer folgende Meldung:

Your Game Version is Not supported, supported Patches 1.3.10.0us

Der Meldung nach würde das ja heißen ich bräuchte Skyrim in der US-Version 1.3.10.0. Ich habe es in Deutsch mit dem aktuellsten Update 1.4. Wenn das wirklich so wäre, warum kann ich das High Resolution Texture Pack überhaupt installieren? Müsste Steam das denn nicht verhindern?
Habt ihr auch dieses Problem? Habe im Internet noch nichts dazu gefunden. Auch wenn ich die beiden Dateien im Launcher abwähle kann ich nicht starten.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Februar 2012)

Mach mal einen Rechtsklick auf Skyrim in der Spielebibliothek, Eigenschaften und dann mal suchen nach "Spieledateien überprüfen" oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Christian_1 (9. Februar 2012)

Hat leider nichts gebracht immer noch gleicher Fehler. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Textur Paket zu löschen? Habe nichts gefunden.

Edit: Hab das Problem gefunden. Man sollte halt wissen welche Mods man installiert hat .

Hier der Link zur Lösung: http://www.tes-5-skyrim.de/component/kunena/technik/77533-achtung-fehlermeldung-patch-13100us.html


----------

